# Criiter Nation Vs Martins (Pros and Cons)



## hailey_rora (Oct 17, 2017)

Hello everyone! I have heard mixed reviews about both the critter nation and the Martin's cages. What are the things that you like and dislike? Could you all leave your opinions on one or both cages? Especially if you've had both!! Thanks


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

Critter Nation


_Pros_
Aesthetically appealing
Storage space underneath
Giant full-opening doors
Can be wheeled around
Very roomy
If a double, both halves can be separated


_Cons_
Can't be transported/carried
Hard to assemble/dissassemble
Hard to "deep" clean if you can't wheel it outdoors
Tends to rust in corners
Shallow pans unsuitable for bedding
Hard to hang hammocks in corners (this really does bug me personally)
Not for smaller rooms




Martins (hugely depends on model, I'll review R680 and larger as smaller models are unsuitable)

_Pros_
Easily cleaned in the shower
Can be picked up/transported
Can sit on desks/countertops for a smaller room
Deeper pans
Highly customizable, good customer service
Mesh-style bars make decorating easy
Durable
Large doors


_Cons_
Less aesthetic appeal than CN
Mesh shelves/floors (though a common complaint I don't consider it a con, as both solid AND mesh/wire floors should always be covered for sanitary reasons, including for CN)
Can be extremely difficult to clean if you don't have a large enough shower or outdoor water, or a larger model like RUUD
The door rings are a bit weird, I prefer CN doors

Worth noting that Martins also need to be powder-coated, and between that and the high shipping costs the price can be a deterrence of its own. But I think if you don't plan on using liners (and don't want to pay extra to modify deeper pans) and if you have limited space, plan on traveling a lot, or just want a mobile cage then Martins is better. Otherwise the CN is very attractive and roomy, very good if you have the space for it and if you can wheel it outside to give it a full clean now and then. It really depends on your taste, people who prefer function and convenience tend to lean toward Martins I think, but some people really don't like how Martins look and prefer the spacious, attractive CN. 

I use my Martins for my messy rats and my CN for my neat rats.


----------



## Asiposea (Dec 16, 2016)

Coffeebean got most of it, so I'll just reiterate some key points. I've had both the double critter nation and the R-695 (powdercoated and flip top option).

*CN Pros*
Large Doors (this is a huge pro as it allows you to spot clean/access bowls/bottles/hammocks/rats everything _easily_)
Easy to change layout/levels and add modifications (like coroplast pans which I use)
It's just a handsome cage, right?

*CN Cons*
Difficult to deep clean. I take this baby apart and wash it in the tub. It's heavy, and the hollow tubular frame holds water.
I find that the paint chips fairly easily.
Large doors means a lot to watch out for when you close them....mind ratty toes/feet/noses/tails.



*R-695 Pros*
Flip top lid option is great if you place the cage on the floor (worthless if you have the cage on a table or dresser)
Faster and easier to deep clean, but still bulky.
Powder coating is more durable than the pain on the CN
Easier to clip hammocks at any point (in the CN I have to measure when I make hammocks to ensure that they droop the way I want at the attachment points I want)
Easier to move/transport
I used zip ties instead of the included clips, this worked perfectly for me.

*R-695 Cons*
Smaller doors- hated locks. Can't go back to Martins after owning the CN...I just love the giant doors so much.
As was mentioned, not as aesthetically pleasing, but functional.



After owning both...I would still choose the CN. Neither cage is perfect but it depends on your needs and priorities. I think even though the Martin's was easier to deep clean, spot cleaning was more annoying because reaching into the nether corners was more of a pain. The only thing I miss is the lighter weight of the cage.

Coffeebean- for attachment points at the corners of the CN go buy a pack of large binder rings- I think I have the 3 inch kind (usually found in a variety pack). Clip them around the entire corner of the CN and voila....problem solved. The only thing is you have to take them off when you take apart the cage.


----------



## Coffeebean (Jan 6, 2017)

Asiposea said:


> Large doors means a lot to watch out for when you close them....mind ratty toes/feet/noses/tails.


This is definitely important because I've closed the doors on tails, hands, and just this week even somebody's head almost got squished in the door!  You have to be really careful of every little toe. All of my rats come flooding out at once so it's easy to make mistakes when you are trying to keep everyone inside.

And I am so happy about the binder ring suggestion!


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

The other feedback so far is really fantastic but, at the risk of being redundant, I'll throw in my two cents.

*The Critter Nation* is a really big cage. Even the single unit is huge. They really are larger in real life than they look online. The space can also be easily expanded by purchasing an add-on unit or by strapping two cages together side-by-side. It's also a very sturdy, well built cage. The Critter Nation is a great cage if you have the space for it and don't plan on moving it much. For anyone with more than a few rats, the Critter Nation is really the best option available. Many rat owners love having a double unit Critter Nation even if they only have a couple of rats. Lots of space is always fun for rats. With a larger cage, you can provide them with more types of fun things like extra beds, wheels, dig-boxes, etc. Also, the extra space is good on the occasions when you're unable to let them out to run around. 

A larger cage also equals less frequent cleanings. You can generally go a couple days longer between cleanings with a larger cage.

*-Cons-*

The larger the cage, the longer it takes to clean. The Critter Nation also has an annoyingly vast amount of negative space. Half of the cage is completely empty from the floor all the way to the ceiling. Unless lots of hammocks, perches, baskets, etc. are added to fill up this space, basically half of the cage is totally wasted. The more things that you put in the cage, the longer it will take to remove them to clean each week. I would actually recommend purchasing a second shelf to better use the space. I also hated the way the bars were spaced because it made hanging hammocks really difficult and this would cause cleaning day to take even longer. 

The shallow plastic pans are almost worthless if you plan to use any sort of loose substrate. There are custom and diy alternatives but this is an added expense. Also, bare plastic pans can be unsanitary so some sort of liner or bedding is strongly recommended on all flat surfaces.

Because the cage is built with hollow metal tubes and there are a ton of tiny connection points where the bars meet the cage frame, this cage traps moisture very easily which causes rust over time. I would only hose my Critter Nation down a couple times a year and then I would let it bake in the sun for a couple hours to thoroughly dry before putting it back together. During my weekly cleanings I would only lightly mist it with a cleaning agent and then wipe it dry with a brush or cloth.

The fact that the Critter Nation is a big, sturdy cage can also be to its detriment. It takes up a lot of space and it's a huge pain to move. I brought one unit (without the stand) along while house sitting for a friend once and it was such a pain to transport that I went out and bought a smaller secondary "travel cage" the very next week. Sometimes not all of the pieces fit together easily making putting these cages together or taking them apart really, really difficult.

*Martin's Cages* are really well designed. While they offer a ton of different models, there are only a few that I would recommend. The Rat Lodge (R-680) and the Rat Retreat (R-685) are great for a pair of rats, three maybe but no more. The Rat Skyscraper (R-695) is a great option for up to four rats. The layouts of these cages are pretty good. The way the levels are arranged utilizes the space well, provides lots of floor space, and doesn't require a lot of extra work to "fill up" the cage. There's still plenty of room for hammocks, huts/boxes, and toys.

Martin's cages are smaller and lighter weight than Critter Nations. They're a simpler design and they're easy to move around and carry. This makes deep cleaning very easy. Also, because they don't have a ton of hinges, latches, tubes, connection points, etc, they're really easy to scrub without fear of trapping moisture. While the doors aren't as big as the Critter Nation, they're still bigger than the doors on pretty much any other commercially available cage. I can easily reach through the doors up to my shoulder to access every corner of the cage. Larger cage items like hides/huts and litter boxes easily fit through the doors. I can even fit my head into the cage through the front door of my R-680 (don't judge me).

Some rats can chew through the plastic bases of cages like the Rat Starter Kit. Martin's cages come with a deep plastic pan that is totally chew-proof. This allows for a deep layer of a loose substrate on the floor of the cage but can still be used with a fleece/absorbent layer liner if desired. 

Because of the horizontal and vertical bar spacing, it's really easy to hang hammocks anywhere. This makes set-up and tear-down really quick and saves time on cleaning day. This has become one of the biggest things I love about Martin's cages. Not only is adding accessories like hammocks easier in a Martin's cage, I also don't feel like I have to add as much. In my R-680, I currently have 3 or 4 hammocks and a sputnik. Back when I was using a Critter Nation, I was hanging upwards of 8 to 10 items in each unit of the cage.

Because Martin's cages are smaller and lighter weight than Critter Nation cages, they can be set on top of a table, desk, or dresser so they don't have to take up any floor space. This is a really big deal for people with smaller apartments or bedrooms.

*-Cons-*

If not ordered with a powder coating, the cage will absorb smells. Powder coating is a must.

Martin's cages are smaller than Critter Nation cages. They're not necessarily "small" but they're not mansions like the Critter Nation. If you get the R-695, it's actually pretty big (about the same amount of space as a single unit Critter Nation). The RUUD is really big but if you want a cage of that size, the Critter Nation would probably be a better choice. For the money, Critter Nation cages provide more space.

A smaller cage also means slightly more frequent cleaning.

The wire mesh levels should be covered for the protection of little rat feet, also for the protection of the powder coating. Rat pee can wear through the powder coating of uncovered levels over time, causing it to chip off and potentially rust.

If you want (or have) more than four rats, I don't think Martin's cages are the right way to go.

This is kind of a silly complaint but because of the smaller doors and the bar spacing, it's harder to take pictures of your rats inside a Martin's cage.

*-Notes-*

My main cage is not an actual Martin's cage. It's actually a custom cage modeled after the Martin's design. It's size is somewhere between a single and a double unit Critter Nation yet I'm spending a fraction of the time cleaning each week. My secondary cage is the R-680 and it's fantastic for a pair of rats in a smaller bedroom. It came with a flip-top lid that's okay but not really necessary. It also makes hanging things at the top of the cage a little awkward. When I open the lid, my boys go tumbling out of their sputnik. I'm not the biggest fan of the flip-top.

I stopped using my Critter Nation partly because I had to bring my cage into my bedroom and there just wasn't space. Mainly, though, it was taking me forever to clean the darned thing every week. Switching to a comparably sized "Martin's style" cage has cut my labor in half. I actually had a ton of little gripes about the Critter Nation cage so I don't really see myself going back to using it.

I know that I'm probably in the minority but I like Martin's cages better than Critter Nations.


----------

